# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Din te vishen cunat?

## Jeto_Jeten

mqs femrat i bem telef per "moden'' t'shofim ca mendojn femrat per cunat shqiptar. si vishen cunat ?

----------


## Sa Kot

> mqs femrat i bem telef per "moden'' t'shofim ca mendojn femrat per cunat shqiptar. si vishen cunat ?


Si karapetika.

----------


## jul-linda

e kush nuk di te vishet ne kete kohe qe po jetojme tani , si femrat ashtu dhe meshkujt ...


nese ke xhepat plot me leke , ehehe si e ndjek moden , madje edhe moda fillon te ndjek nga pas   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Arben-30

> mqs femrat i bem telef per "moden'' t'shofim ca mendojn femrat per cunat shqiptar. si vishen cunat ?


Identifikohu nje here cfare je ,se mos je ndonje cum dezertator lol

----------


## alnosa

Ka qe din ,e ka qe nuk dine .Varet nga njeriu ,i pelqen te mbaj veten apo jo .
C'far te doni vishni cuna por aman kur shoh meshkuj me pantallona trecerekeshe ne vere ,me 
erren syte ......

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

jo nuk din me u vesh ne femrat jemi ato qe i japim nji drejtim si te vishen....ka cuna qe vishen gjasme mire po me shume ngjajn si gay pastaj.....

----------


## Endless

Niveli i diskutimit te kesaj teme ketu,te jep deshiren mos ta frekuentosh me kete forum. lol

Po si mund te pergjithesosh nje gje te tille dhe te thuash:''Meshkujt s'dine te vishen dhe vetem ne femrat dime,por dhe ata meshkuj qe kujtojne se vishen bukur duken gay''!?!? 

Kjo tjetra ja keput:'' Meshkujt qe vishen me trecerekshe me acarojne''!!! -- Pse moj katundare qe e ke akoma qimen e djegur nga sistemi koperatives, ku jemi ne ne kohen e xhaxhit, qe ishte tabu te vishje pantallona te shkurtra!?!

Ka meshkuj qe nuk kane shije ne veshje,ka nga ata qe e ekzagjerojne me ato veshje metroseksuale, gjasme ''trendy'', ka dhe meshkuj qe vishen me shije(s'i puna ime  :perqeshje: ).Pa patur fare nevojen te ndjekin moden e kohes,por thjesht duke i besuar gustos vet -  te ndikuar pak nga mendimi i turmes  :shkelje syri:

----------


## carbondcd

..............

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Nuk eshte e then te kesh rroba te shtrenjta per tu dukur trendy,nje mashkull i zgjuar di se si i kombinon,stilon dhe t`i pershatet kohes ne ditet e sotme per te trajtuar veten ne aparenc e tij!
Gjithcka eshte individuale,por ka dhe nga ata qe kopjojn dhe kan mani te duken shembelltyra e dikujt,qoft VIP apo shok!

Per mos ta zgjatur shume,une hy te djem modest & veshja qe une perdor,anon me shume te sportivja.*

----------


## Arben-30

> jo nuk din me u vesh ne femrat jemi ato qe i japim nji drejtim si te vishen....ka cuna qe vishen gjasme mire po me shume ngjajn si gay pastaj.....


*Pse me ti kujdesesh per veshjen e burit tat qe te mos duket si gay , ti ja mberthen pantallonat me .Kujdes se mos ta rembejne moj. looooooooooooooooooool*

----------


## mia@

Meshkujt jane me indeferent se vajzat ne lidhje me ndjekjen e modes.Mjaftohen me veshje te rehatshme.Burrit tim c'do gje ja ble une,ai vet nuk ka durim te beje pazar.

----------


## Arben-30

> Ka qe din ,e ka qe nuk dine .Varet nga njeriu ,i pelqen te mbaj veten apo jo .
> C'far te doni vishni cuna por aman kur shoh meshkuj me pantallona trecerekeshe ne vere ,me 
> erren syte ......



Nje keshille nese mundem :*Kur shikoni gjera qe ju erren syte , vendosni syzet (e diellit ose te saldatorit) loooooool*

----------


## Blue_sky

Meshkujt ne Shqiperi(me aq sa arrita te shoh ne aq pak qe isha per pushime atje) visheshin si homoseksualet e perendimit: pantallona te ngushta, kepuce te bardha me maje(ose te zeza), shirte aderente te hapura deri ne gjoks. Apo s'dukeshin me ate gjoks tere lesh, te pakten kendej leshrat i heqin. Ato floke si mos e me keq, akoma me modelet ne kohen kur im ate ka qene i ri. Bah, kam dalur ne perfundimin qe ne Shqiperi s'kane kulture te veshuri e as kulture produktesh per t'u kujdesur per veten. Nje mashkull i tille kurre s'do arrinte te me terhiqte, shyqyr qe kemi keto te reformuarit ne perendim. *POR* nje diferencim do e bej: meshkujt ne Shqiperi sado keq qe te vishen, prape me keq vishen femrat atje.

Kurse burrat, hahahahahaha: pantallona teritali, kemishe te hekurosur vije(ne fakt jo vetem burrat, por dhe kategoria e atyre leshkove cuna qe iu dukej vetja demek 'intelektuale'), floket e ndare ne njeren ane dhe te pikturuar me ngjyra te zeza pis sikur t'i kishin lyer me boje kepucesh, barkun fuçi nga alkoli duke u rropatur tere diten kafeve.

_Sdq, mendime personale keto, cdokush ka shijet e veta._

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Meshkujt ne Shqiperi(me aq sa arrita te shoh ne aq pak qe isha per pushime atje) visheshin si homoseksualet e perendimit: pantallona te ngushta, kepuce te bardha me maje(ose te zeza), shirte aderente te hapura deri ne gjoks. Apo s'dukeshin me ate gjoks tere lesh, te pakten kendej leshrat i heqin. Ato floke si mos e me keq, akoma me modelet ne kohen kur im ate ka qene i ri. Bah, kam dalur ne perfundimin qe ne Shqiperi s'kane kulture te veshuri e as kulture produktesh per t'u kujdesur per veten. Nje mashkull i tille kurre s'do arrinte te me terhiqte, shyqyr qe kemi keto te reformuarit ne perendim.


*Me fal,keni te beni gje me kete presidentin e ri te Amerikes,O ba o ma ?

Jo per gje,por po shof qe paske perparuar shume qe kur ke lene pas Shqiperin,po mos harro se dhe ti je nje krijes e gatuar nga balta e saj,eshte me mir "te kuptosh,se sa te gjykosh"!!*

----------


## showgirl

Njehere pash nje shqiptar qe kishte veshur keto kepuce me corape leshi te trasha.

----------


## Arben-30

> Meshkujt ne Shqiperi(me aq sa arrita te shoh ne aq pak qe isha per pushime atje) visheshin si homoseksualet e perendimit: pantallona te ngushta, kepuce te bardha me maje(ose te zeza), shirte aderente te hapura deri ne gjoks. Apo s'dukeshin me ate gjoks tere lesh, te pakten kendej leshrat i heqin. Ato floke si mos e me keq, akoma me modelet ne kohen kur im ate ka qene i ri. Bah, kam dalur ne perfundimin qe ne Shqiperi s'kane kulture te veshuri e as kulture produktesh per t'u kujdesur per veten. Nje mashkull i tille kurre s'do arrinte te me terhiqte, shyqyr qe kemi keto te reformuarit ne perendim. *POR* nje diferencim do e bej: meshkujt ne Shqiperi sado keq qe te vishen, prape me keq vishen femrat atje.
> 
> _Sdq, mendime personale keto, cdokush ka shijet e veta._




*Se cfare te terheq ty , eshte puna jote kjo.Ti gezosh "te reformuarit e perendimit" e i pac me jete , se ndryshe po na ngel thate,Gjynaf ashtu !!

Po mir me ,se ke par ti ata tipa kjo nuk do te thote se jane te gjith njelloj.Me fal po nuk mund te japesh ,vleresime apo kritika pergjithesuese dhe aq me pak kur thua (me aq pak kohe qe isha me pushime)
Mire qe ke ndenj pak kohe ,se do na ishe bere keq pa "te reforuarit e perendimit"

Nejse mendimi jot ky .tung!!*

----------


## Blue_sky

Une s'kuptoj pse lodheni kot te kundershtoni; na kerkuat mendim? Jua dhame, cdokush ka opinionet e veta. Aha, nese  kerkuat levdata te kota atehere thuajeni se do mundohemi te gjejme ndonje gje pozitive. Mua s'me ndjen fare nese ju jeni dakord apo jo! Preferenca personale keto. Pastaj publiku juaj i femrave qe doni te gjuani jane ato te njejtit nivel me ju dhe te se njejtit ambient, ndaj ju i pershtateni atyre femrave. S'keni pse ankkoheni nese nje tjeter _target group_ femrash te rritura dhe edukuara ne shtete te tjera se gjejne veten ne formen tuaj te veshtjes.

----------


## jul-linda

> Meshkujt ne Shqiperi(me aq sa arrita te shoh ne aq pak qe isha per pushime atje) visheshin si homoseksualet e perendimit: pantallona te ngushta, kepuce te bardha me maje(ose te zeza), shirte aderente te hapura deri ne gjoks. Apo s'dukeshin me ate gjoks tere lesh, te pakten kendej leshrat i heqin. Ato floke si mos e me keq, akoma me modelet ne kohen kur im ate ka qene i ri. Bah, kam dalur ne perfundimin qe ne Shqiperi s'kane kulture te veshuri e as kulture produktesh per t'u kujdesur per veten. Nje mashkull i tille kurre s'do arrinte te me terhiqte, shyqyr qe kemi keto te reformuarit ne perendim. *POR* nje diferencim do e bej: meshkujt ne Shqiperi sado keq qe te vishen, prape me keq vishen femrat atje.
> 
> _Sdq, mendime personale keto, cdokush ka shijet e veta._




lol  Blue_sky jo aq ashper me cunat , se i le pa martuar ....

----------


## showgirl

[QUOTE=Blue_sky;2081331]pantallona te ngushta, kepuce te bardha me maje(ose te zeza), shirte aderente te hapura deri ne gjoks. 

......dhe me modele flokesh trendy. Nese nje shqiptar vishet keshtu, per mua eshte shume sexy....do me mbeteshin syte tek ai.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

> ......dhe me modele flokesh trendy. Nese nje shqiptar vishet keshtu, per mua eshte shume sexy....do me mbeteshin syte tek ai.


S'e ve ne dyshim.

----------

